# 2010 Easter Egg Contest! Winner- Caveman!



## Jim (Mar 28, 2010)

*caveman is the Winner! *

There were 44 eggs in the glass long enough for me to snap the pictures before the Vultures attacked!






Back AGAIN this year!


RULES:
*All members allowed for this one as long at you were a registered member March 28, 2010 or before!*

1, Guess how many Eggs are in the cup!

2, Winner will be the closest number WITHOUT going over.

3, Winner will be picked Easter Sunday, you can vote up until I eat dinner and log back on at some point Easter Sunday night.

Hint: There are under 1000 eggs in the cup.

Winner wins a Sebile Magic swimmer swimbait in the purple Halo color (I think......The box is not marked with the color).

Disclaimer: All rules can change because.


----------



## poolie (Mar 28, 2010)

Magic Eight Ball says there are 46 eggs in that there jar.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll go with 37


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 28, 2010)

38 - 


My other guess is zero if Jim has a late night diet violation before teh final count :mrgreen:


----------



## KMixson (Mar 28, 2010)

I will take a stab at 27.


----------



## SnowmanJon (Mar 28, 2010)

31


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> 38 -
> 
> 
> My other guess is zero if Jim has a late night diet violation before teh final count :mrgreen:



Dude!...3 kids...There is not an egg in this house. :LOL2:


----------



## Brine (Mar 28, 2010)

28


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 28, 2010)

30 even!! and I just want the Sam Adams glass if I win :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## jigster60 (Mar 28, 2010)

29.......................jiggy


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 28, 2010)

Darn, two others guess my number, so I'll go with *39*


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 28, 2010)

54


----------



## caveman (Mar 28, 2010)

ok ...............44 :?:


----------



## gunny146 (Mar 28, 2010)

42


----------



## njTom (Mar 28, 2010)

32


----------



## mangelcc (Mar 28, 2010)

32...........


----------



## mangelcc (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry njtom just looked at the jar and didnt realize you already picked 32 so Ill go 33.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 28, 2010)

:twisted: 40


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 28, 2010)

35


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 28, 2010)

41


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 28, 2010)

43


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 28, 2010)

36


----------



## perchin (Mar 29, 2010)

26


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 29, 2010)

32


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 29, 2010)

34....

didn't realize 32 was taken

Bufford


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 29, 2010)

44


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 29, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> 44



Sorry bout that caveman, didnt see you already had 44, Ill go with 45


----------



## bcritch (Mar 29, 2010)

32 is my guess.....


----------



## bcritch (Mar 29, 2010)

bcritch said:


> 32 is my guess.....



oops..... Already taken.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 29, 2010)

21 for the win!


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 29, 2010)

33


----------



## shamoo (Mar 29, 2010)

50


----------



## BassNBob (Mar 29, 2010)

25 for Bob


----------



## ejones1961 (Mar 29, 2010)

46


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 29, 2010)

45


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 29, 2010)

Specknreds said:


> 45



OOPS!! someone already has this #. 

Try 47


----------



## lswoody (Mar 29, 2010)

49!!!!! Now send me my lure!!!!! LOL!!!!! :LOL2:


----------



## Codeman (Mar 29, 2010)

55, What the hey.


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 29, 2010)

22


----------



## Nussy (Mar 30, 2010)

27


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 30, 2010)

41,

does the beer cup come with it?? :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 30, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> does the beer cup come with it?? :mrgreen:




I already called dibs on that glass!!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2010)

This glass has more engineering in than the space shuttle. I had to con a waitress into letting me have two of them. What a pushover she was. 8)


----------



## koulaid (Mar 30, 2010)

There is 39 eggs.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Mar 30, 2010)

That was nice of her. Those things are pricey. :shock:


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 31, 2010)

0 (zero)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 31, 2010)

hossthehermit said:


> 0 (zero)



A BOLD PICK - i LIKE IT


----------



## KMixson (Mar 31, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> > 0 (zero)
> ...




You are probably correct. I would bet it is just chocolate in that glass.


----------



## bassangler33 (Apr 1, 2010)

its a longshot but 41 :?:


----------



## ebcbob (Apr 1, 2010)

32 eggs


----------



## ejones1961 (Apr 1, 2010)

ejones1961 said:


> 46



Sorry 46 taken how about 48


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2010)

KMixson said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > hossthehermit said:
> ...




Nope if everyone goes over he wins!


----------



## river_wolf (Apr 2, 2010)

52


----------



## Popeye (Apr 2, 2010)

57 I says


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have that jar. Although mine is always full of beer.
:mrgreen: 


No guess from me.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2010)

Winner Winner Lamb Dinner............................ :LOL2: 

*caveman is the Winner! *

There were 44 eggs in the glass long enough for me to snap the pictures before the Vultures attacked!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats caveman & thanks again Jim. =D> 
Happy Easter everybody


----------



## Brine (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats Caveman! Happy Easter TinBoaters.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats!  

Tinboats contest... "So easy a .... :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats, caveman! =D>


----------



## poolie (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats Caveman!!!


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Tinboats contest... "So easy a .... :LOL2:



:LOL2: :beer:


----------



## river_wolf (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats Caveman!! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats Caveman =D> =D>


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats Cavemen.

=D>


----------



## caveman (Apr 4, 2010)

Just logged on and find this out ,THANKS Jim and all Tinboat members!!!!!!!!

Now if jiggy will let me try it out on his new rod........... :LOL2:


Hope everyone is having a safe and happy Easter.



Mike


----------

